
Panfrost on the RK3399 (Meow) - buovjaga
https://rosenzweig.io/blog/panfrost-on-the-rk3399-meow.html
======
voltagex_
If you were as confused as me:

* Panfrost is a FOSS graphics driver for a more recent Mali chipset. You may have one in your phone.

* RK3399 is a 64 bit ARM System on a Chip by Rockchip.

* The "meow" seems to be in reference to the 3D cat render at the start of the article.

------
floatboth
Awesome!

Lima (mali-4xx) can already mostly render a Weston desktop:
[https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/lima/mesa/issues/59#note_6321](https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/lima/mesa/issues/59#note_6321)
— I wonder how close Panfrost is to that?

// Not exactly graphics related, but does anyone know if it's possible to
build a custom Coreboot with the TianoCore payload (or at least U-Boot) for
the RK3399 Chromebooks and get display output in EFI? It seems like there is
RK3399 display stuff mentioned in the Coreboot source…

